# Just bought a Ridgid X4 Impact driver... bad idea?



## zaydq (Nov 17, 2011)

So as the title says i bought a Ridgid X4 impact driver... i'm used to DeWalt but we just switched from the NiCad XRP platform to their new Lion platform and I passionately hate it. I went to go buy a new DeWalt NiCad impact and the kit was $299. Ridgids was $169 w/ free battery and lifetime warranty which i registered for.

I haven't put it to use yet... still using the DeWalt at work but I want to hear feedback on Ridgids impact. I'll return the bloody thing if it sucks and pay out for something better.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Your gonna hear alot about Makita now..............


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe that TOTT rated one of the top impacts. From my experience with Ridgid, I wouldn't even consider it. Try it out and let us know how you like it.
My experiences are w/ the X3 not X4 and the batteries sucked. Life span was very short. A friend has the X4 as well as the X3 and so far likes the X4. Only had it for about 3 -4 months


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe it's different from store to store (or employee to employee) but whether they warranty the tool is questionable. My partners large rigid set has been disappointing and the warranty even worse. The employees state that the tool appears to be abused or if they do anything they send it away to be fixed. One tool they did nothing to the other worked for a few weeks. And they were gone for weeks!
Just FYI a "warranty" can mean nothing if the co. Doesn't back it up. 
I suggest Makita. Mine are 6 yrs old and have been excellent. A lot of others here have had good experience with them I believe.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha ha crpntrfrk! You beat me to it!


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

zaydq said:


> So as the title says i bought a Ridgid X4 impact driver... i'm used to DeWalt but we just switched from the NiCad XRP platform to their new Lion platform and I passionately hate it. I went to go buy a new DeWalt NiCad impact and the kit was $299. Ridgids was $169 w/ free battery and lifetime warranty which i registered for.
> 
> I haven't put it to use yet... still using the DeWalt at work but I want to hear feedback on Ridgids impact. I'll return the bloody thing if it sucks and pay out for something better.





CrpntrFrk said:


> Your gonna hear alot about Makita now..............





Northwood said:


> Ha ha crpntrfrk! You beat me to it!


I don't have Makita, but looking at your occupation, I would suggest going with something different that Ridgid since their format is a heck of alot smaller than Makita. Not only does Makita have a great reputation, they have a great 18v metal cutting saw from what I hear. I'm sure you can find a good use for that:thumbsup:


----------



## zaydq (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I'm just looking for an impact. We are still using the NiCad format for our sawzall, grinder and skill saw but our impacts and drills are now the Lithium ion format. I can't quite describe why I hate it so much... but it just feels as if I lost a little with the switch. I still haven't brought it to work since the job we're on is guaranteed to make this thing unreturnable but number wise its where its got to be... and it was cheaper. Its got features that are pretty useful compared to my dewalt. I'll use it this weekend on a friend's garage door i'm installing and write a review on it.... then possibly return it.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I am far from a tool snob, but I will say some of the ridgid cordless tools are beyond bad. The bare tool is not bad. Not great, but not bad. The battery will have you pulling your hair out. It may or may not hold a charge, depending on how feels. Eventually, it won't hold a charge at all, because, it just decided to do so. At this point, you are about to go on the most frustrating wild goose chase of your life. One that may end in homicide, because in spite of the list of warranty centres HD hands you, none will actually warranty your battery. There is absolutely no money in it for them. The one I found, (and I looked HARD), said he hates doing it, and will likely stop. He said after he's done the paperwork, he makes about $2.00. He said Ridgid is too cheap to pay properly. 

Rigid corded - good. Ridgid cordless - Ba Ba Ba Baaaaaaad


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

A conversation I once had with a Ridgid Drill

Me: What the hell, you just stopped working....
Ridgid Drill: So...
Me: I just charged you.
RD: What...everrrr.
Me: You could have given me a warning at least, a little whirrrrr...whirr....whir, you know, a "hint" you were losing energy.
RD: Why do I care?
Me: Because I paid for you!
RD: Ha ha...Loooooser
Me: So smart man, are you planning on working tomorrow?
RD: Maybe, maybe not, dunno, what's it to you?
Me: You little twerp, I'm gonna smash the...
RD: I know you are but what am I....? Na-na-na-na-na


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Chris G said:


> A conversation I once had with a Ridgid Drill
> 
> Me: What the hell, you just stopped working....
> Ridgid Drill: So...
> ...


----------



## AndrewFloors (Nov 22, 2012)

*Makita all the way*

While I realize I'm posting this rather late, I have been back and forth to Home Depot over the past few months over and over with those Ridgid combo sets, each time a new problem. Each drill had a different motor sound, each impact had a different light problem, each battery had different problems (too warm, not charging, etc). Maybe the truck in the Florida sun melted some internal parts, who knows, but ended up buying a Makita Hammer drill LXT and Brushless impact. Don't think I will ever buy Ridgid again. I still have one of those Jobmax tools, it cuts in and out when you pull the trigger after warming up on a job, ALL of them have a bad trigger connection I think.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Your gonna hear alot about Makita now..............


I just had a JobMax die and it was not registered, I returned it and a weak battery to HD they replaced it and the battery no questions asked no receipt needed! I went home and e-mailed My Ridgid Dash board and they added it to my tool list:thumbup:
Everybody I know with the Ridgid impacts and cordless like em:blink:
Free battery replacement:jester:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

zaydq said:


> So as the title says i bought a Ridgid X4 impact driver... i'm used to DeWalt but we just switched from the NiCad XRP platform to their new Lion platform and I passionately hate it. I went to go buy a new DeWalt NiCad impact and the kit was $299. Ridgids was $169 w/ free battery and lifetime warranty which i registered for.
> 
> I haven't put it to use yet... still using the DeWalt at work but I want to hear feedback on Ridgids impact. I'll return the bloody thing if it sucks and pay out for something better.


Crapton fork posted this a few months ago

:laughing:


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

That YouTube link was hilarious I couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------

